# Royal Rumble is the best PPV out of the big 4



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It was always Mania for me until they went to 2 nights. I hate that 2 night spectacle shit. Just kills the entire vibe for me.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Even as someone who doesn’t bother with wwe at the moment, I’ll still watch the rumble match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup.

mania is too long and is filled with crap.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Easily, especially since Mania went 2 nights.


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

Royal rumble's always been my favourite ppv,I'd put summerslam second over wrestlemania.


----------

